# Thousand oaks, California



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

OK, I got no replies to my last thread - it was a bit vague but I have a bit more information now. It seems the location would more than likely be thousand oaks in California. 

What is it like to live there? What are the livng costs? How much would it cost to rent a house with at least 4 bedrooms, and lots of space? Is there such thing as small towns? I don't much like suburb living - is there much in the way of countryside there? 

Any information would be gratefully received.

cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google is your friend. It looks like depending on location and condition you will be in the range of 3k+ plus utilities. Remember - your location determins the public schools your kids will attend.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

You would get a 4 bedroom rental for between 3-4,000 dollars a month...you won't have land to speak of though, maybe a small backyard. It is super hot as you are in the valley, but it is mostly upper middle class people. There is the mall (it was kind of in rough shape during the recession if l recall, lots of closed stores..but lm sure it's better now. All along the 101, there is life..coffee shops etc. I didn't have reason to go there often, but you are not too far away from the hustle and bustle. Try searching mls Los Angeles to get an idea of rental prices...


----------



## cynt (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, first to have an idea of the rental prices. I suggest to have a look to Craiglist in LA SFvalley I found it extremely helpful, but of course like always on internet be aware of the scams. 

I'm kind puzzle about you saying you don't like to live in suburbs. You have to keep in mind that all Los Angeles area is HUGE, and Thousand oaks is kinda far of the "real city" but like they told you, you have all the 101 next door, and Camarillo well know for their shops and outlets (really good deals) 

Related to weather, because is in the valley, you have all this warm weather (a huge pain in the summer).

Cheers,


----------

